# best book to read! my new bible!



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey everyone, just wanted to mention a really good find. been reading "bump and grind - an a to z guide of getting pregnant when you're sick of being told to relax" and it is
absolutely brilliant! really puts a smile on your face when going through TTC. the writer was on this very site as well she states. 

lots of info on TTC, IVF and some other life stuff thrown in too, from a much more relaxed approach, including Smug Fertility Goddesses and how much we hate them. give it a try!

mitchy x


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Mitchy,
Thanks for the heads up. I'm so over reading all the technicalities and do's and don'ts that I welcome a funny book. (its appeals to my warped sense of humour!)
I will check on Amazon now and look forward to a bit of light relief at this otherwise difficult time  
love and luck
x


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm half way through Zita West and am wishing I found it 6 years ago when we started TTC. I'm recommending to my mates who arean't even trying yet as its pretty clear and comprehensive.

I think she's a bit of a Smug Fertility Goddess though and your book sounds much more light-hearted which we could all do with!

Loops x


----------

